# '09 750i low power and backfiring



## mountain man (Sep 16, 2013)

My '09 750i started to loose power after half throttle and backfiring badly, I contacted Kawasaki and they are showing no bulletins on this issue at all. After searching I have noticed that this seems to be a common issue but no real fixes without spending a ton of money on newer better this and that's which don't seem to solve the problem. This is fuel injected not carb. The air filter and fuel tank vent are both clean, this has been serviced regularly and only has 117 hours on it.
Any advice would be appreciated. 
:thinking:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

How often do you ride her,what kind of riding do you do - trails or water yatch riding,have you treated the gas with seafoam or lucas fuel treatment to get rid of ethanol sludge,and have you checked all electrical connections ?


----------



## mountain man (Sep 16, 2013)

I live in northern nevada so most of the riding I do is trail in hot dry conditions, as far as how often I bought the brute force new and only have 117 hours on it right now. I have drained the fuel for storage and tried to run fresh fuel only when riding. This problem just recently started so I have tried using a fuel injection cleaner and that has had no affect.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

You may have to check the fuel pick up screen in the tank for debris.Alot of people have been reporting junk in the gas tank from new. Also try cracking the gas cap open a little,enough to allow air into the tank,but not enough to let gas spill out,then try her again,or remove the tank vent valve as a temporary means,and run a direct line from the tank to a catch can - a catch can to collect fuel spillage while riding.People try this to see if the tank vent valve is working or blocked up.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Check the fuel pressure. It must be at least 43 lbs or the injectors won't fire correctly. Fuel pumps are a common issue with these injected bikes. I've put 2 pumps on mine. Post back what your pressure is. It could be spark related too. But I'd check fuel pressure first.


----------



## Mikesttr250 (Jun 13, 2013)

Get a 2008. Carberated and no problems, geuss that was there first year of injected


----------



## mountain man (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the info. I will check on the fuel pressure tomorrow and let ya'll know.
@Mikesttr250 wanna trade?


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

mountain man u dont wana trade and one other thing u might wana do is the oil cooler mod and not to trade because idk if eny one has noticed et but the v on the 08 and erler compared to the 09 and newer is different angels that was kawis way to try to save the cranks the older bike have a wider v compared to the newer brutes


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mikesttr250 said:


> Get a 2008. Carberated and no problems, geuss that was there first year of injected


 2008 was the first year, i have one that i turned into a 801cc beast with a dsc 840 bbk on a 07 650i bottom end!

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------

oh ya the fuel pump filter and screen in the housing were plugged, do a search.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I recently have had issues with it cranking over and not starting without tapping on two relays under the seat and since that started it will once in a while do what your describing. May want to test the coils also or maybe you can try one off another bike. Just my .02


----------



## mountain man (Sep 16, 2013)

No I don't really wanna trade. 
For anyone else with this problem contact Kawasaki! It was the fuel pump, would go up to 32psi and start cutting out from there was told it should go to 50psi and hold. Even tho the machine was out of warranty they are paying for the fuel pump and we are responsible for the labor just make sure you get a log number from them it will speed up the process.
Contacted Kawasaki and the first person I talked to didn't know what they were talking about and said no that there were no bulletins at all. Called back and spoke to a guy who was very informative said that yes there was a bulletin and it was on the fuel pump it was not a recall yet tho since they had not had very many complaints on the Brute Force but there were tons on the side by side with the same set up and that was a recall. 
Again contact them and get them to pay for the fuel pump it is worth it .... it would have been between $800 - $1000 if we had to pay for the fuel pump but just labor is about $275 total that is the diag and the labor to put it in.
Thanks everyone for all of the info!


----------

